
Front end engineer working in a ski resort - brendanmh
https://jobs.lever.co/mountainhub/a51ed858-b716-40ad-8329-c7983453fd18
======
iblaine
Sounds awesome. Before starting a family this would have been my dream job.
Ski & code 7 days a week. Kudos to whoever lands this gig.

~~~
brendanmh
@iblaine - I have a wife and family :) . Cuts back on the skiing 7 days a
week, but I usually get 4.

